# ....



## 491486 (Jan 8, 2020)

......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These posts lately are mind boggling. First, there is no guarantee that breeding to a poodle will produce a hypoallergenic dog. If you want that then just get a poodle. You should do some research on the first goldendoodles and the reality of that. 

I don't see how the traits of a poodle and the traits of a shepherd would compliment each other not to mention that I hope nobody on this board encourages the breeding of mutts.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

1) A non-shedding dog is not necessarily hypoallergenic. The first doodles were bred because the husband of a blind woman was allergic to dogs, and she needed a Seeing Eye dog. Of the resulting puppies, there were only TWO in the litter that didn't trigger the husband's allergy symptoms. It is NOT the hair that triggers allergies but the skin dander: the almost invisible flakes of skin that are shed from the dog's coat. This hypoallergenic-because-it's-non-shedding is the biggest load of B.S. to every be sold to a gullible public.

2) The German shepherd is nick-named the 'German shedding dog' with good reason. If you cross a shedding dog with a non-shedding dog, you are NOT going to get 100% non-shedding dogs! Genetics does NOT work that way! Some will inherit the poodle coat, some the German shepherd coat, and some will likely be half-way in between. The in-between dogs can be a nightmare to maintain: the poodle part of the coat tends to hold the shed hair, and can cause horrible matting. These dogs will need a lot of brushing during shedding season to keep their coats mat-free. 

If you want a large, non-shedding dog, get a standard poodle. They are great dogs, and extremely intelligent. That way you will know exactly what you are getting in terms of coat and temperament, assuming the breeder is responsible and knows what they are doing.


----------



## 491486 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jax08-
Thank you for your opinion, I am well aware that they may not be hypoallergenic. Also you have obviously never met a dog that is a mix of a poodle and shepherd, I have. Their traits complimented each other quite well and both parents were purebred in their breeds. The entire litter (6 dogs total) whom i met when they were about 4 years old all raised in different homes were the best dogs. Bless your heart you must have missed read my post, opinions were not asked for, knowledge of breeding was. Thank you and have a blessed day


----------



## 491486 (Jan 8, 2020)

I know that allergies are from the pet dander, I never mentioned anything in my post about non-shedding dogs are hypoallergenic nor shedding dogs, maybe you miss read my post. I currently have a shepherd I know about shedding. with that being said I do realize that I may have an entire litter that will have dander that causes our allergies to flare up. I am well aware that the results may not be 100%. I also know that no matter the outcome the dogs will be loved, spoiled, and well taken care of.
side note- i have met some standard poodles with nasty temperament, to the point of one had a problem with biting that came from a purebred line and very responsible/knowledgeable breeder. you can never been a 100% sure with what you get even in the best circumstances.
Thank you for your input- have a blessed day


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Please don't breed mutts or any other dogs unless you are a reputable breeder.


----------



## 491486 (Jan 8, 2020)

crittersitter said:


> Please don't breed mutts or any other dogs unless you are a reputable breeder.


bless your heart you miss read my post.
i didn't ask for your opinion. no one said i wasn't a reputable breeder either.
so i'm guessing by your use of the word mutt you would never rescue a dog and you would only spend $1000's on dogs that could be inbred and have devastating health problems due to it. thanks a shame you will never know the love from rescuing a dog 
have a blessed day


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm honestly completely confused by you. You say that breeding your shepherd to a poodle would be a good combo for you to finally have an inside dog, but then say that you realize you may have an entire litter of shedding dogs and that it's pet dander not hair that you're allergic to? So are you purposefully breeding this litter to avoid allergies or not?

Is your female health tested? Hips, elbows, and DM tested from a verifiable place like OFA? What working titles does she have?

Also, poodles have loads of issues. Skittishness and bad nerves being one of them. Shepherds also have the propensity for those same issues if not from carefully bred stock. This is just a nightmare in the making. Just because you met a previous litter of shepherd/poodles that turned out okay *does not mean yours will.* These will be mutts. You cannot compare two mixed breed dogs as if they are two purebreds of the same breed. Your puppies may turn out absolutely nothing like the ones you met (my guess is there's a 99% chance that yours will be nothing alike). That isn't a good argument for breeding mutts. There are already enough mutts in this world without people adding more for no reason. These two breeds are an awful combination anyway. Please don't do it.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

TARanch said:


> no one said i wasn't a reputable breeder either,


Sorry. Absolutely NO REPUTABLE BREEDER would breed mutts. Have a blessed day.


----------



## 491486 (Jan 8, 2020)

So your saying that every reputable breeder is perfect? that every dog they breed will be perfect? and that every litter of purebreds is perfect?
I have "mutts" (as you so loving refer to them) also and they are the best. I wouldn't trade my "mutts" for anything. you will never know what your litter will be like, purebred or not. that is not something you can control, there is no guarantee.
my female is in perfect health, she has visits with the vet every 3 months to be checked up because i care.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is a German Shepherd forum and if you want information on mixing this incredible breed with another breed whose owners also believe it’s the best breed, you will not find it here. So, no, I doubt anyone who posts regularly here and will read your post to answer it has intentionally mixed breeds to create a different dog. I know the Breeders who post all breed purebred dogs. Not just purebred but one line. It’s not even recommended to mix lines. We usually suggest if someone loves the dog they have to go back to the same breeder and get another one. Even with two purebred dogs, you are unlikely to duplicate your female in terms of personality in the puppies. 

I’ve heard standard Poodles have excellent temperaments, but I’ve also seen one that was extremely aggressive.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Just Say NO To Designer Dogs! - The Poodle Club of America


Too Good To Be True! We have all heard about these new “Designer Dogs”. They are created by people who will cross a Poodle with anything from a Labrador to a Chihuahua under the pretense of creating the “perfect” dog. They claim to have created... Read more




poodleclubofamerica.org





The parent club that advocates for health and quality of the breed, including funding genetic health testing and research, is adamantly against these crosses. 



> Dogs used for Designer Dog breeding programs tend to be of inferior quality.* No reputable Poodle Breeder is going to allow their quality dogs to be used in these breeding programs.*


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

TARanch said:


> So your saying that every reputable breeder is perfect? that every dog they breed will be perfect? and that every litter of purebreds is perfect?
> I have "mutts" (as you so loving refer to them) also and they are the best. I wouldn't trade my "mutts" for anything. you will never know what your litter will be like, purebred or not. that is not something you can control, there is no guarantee.


Actually that is not completely true. A good and experienced breeder usually knows the range of temperaments of the puppies they will produce because they know how to select the site and dam. Once the dogs are on the ground and ready for evaluation, a good breeder can tell the type or temperament a puppy will have as an adult.


----------



## 491486 (Jan 8, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> This is a German Shepherd forum and if you want information on mixing this incredible breed with another breed whose owners also believe it’s the best breed, you will not find it here. So, no, I doubt anyone who posts regularly here and will read your post to answer it has intentionally mixed breeds to create a different dog. I know the Breeders who post all breed purebred dogs. Not just purebred but one line. It’s not even recommended to mix lines. We usually suggest if someone loves the dog they have to go back to the same breeder and get another one. Even with two purebred dogs, you are unlikely to duplicate your female in terms of personality in the puppies.
> 
> I’ve heard standard Poodles have excellent temperaments, but I’ve also seen one that was extremely aggressive.


i have heard and experienced but sides of the temperaments with both poodles and shepherds. you will never know 100%


----------



## 491486 (Jan 8, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Actually that is not completely true. A good and experienced breeder usually knows the range of temperaments of the puppies they will produce because they know how to select the site and dam. Once the dogs are on the ground and ready for evaluation, a good breeder can tell the type or temperament a puppy will have as an adult.


you just agreed with me, you won't know their temperment until they are born. that is what i said. you can't know 100%


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

No, of course you will never know. They are living beings, after all. In fact, my extremely well bred pup will likely need to have surgery on his mouth because his lower jaw is way too narrow and his bottom canines are putting holes in the roof of his mouth. BUT my breeder knows her lines, knows her dogs, what they produce, what temperament issues might show up, GENETIC HEALTH (not just "Oh, they go to the vet."). She can predict with pretty good accuracy what the pups will be like _because they aren't mutts._ Mixing two breeds gives you no idea what you'll wind up with. Breeding two purebred, well-bred, dogs gives you at least a good idea of what you'll get, if you're a reputable breeder that actually health tests and titles your dogs.

Is your female even registered?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I only know nice standard poodles. And no way would the owners breed to make mutts. You obviously are here for the sole reason of validating your actions. Sorry you won't find anyone to do that here. Maybe try a poodle board. I'm sure they will feel blessed to have you.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

And the person deleted the OP. I really dislike this new forum. That editing messes everything up and makes these threads seem confusing and like board members are randomly attacking people because they can only see one side of the conversation. Sigh.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL Bless her heart. So the consensus is don't breed your GSD to a poodle to create mutts that you think you won't be allergic to.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Pytheis said:


> And the person deleted the OP. I really dislike this new forum. That editing messes everything up and makes these threads seem confusing and like board members are randomly attacking people because they can only see one side of the conversation. Sigh.


I hate (hate.... *hate*.... *hate*) being the one to recommend cluttering threads with extra text, but the only way to work around this EXTREMELY ANNOYING facet of the new software is to fully quote the post you are responding to. That way, even if the OP chooses to go back and dirty delete content, there will be some record of it.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

That was an interesting thread. 
I read the whole thing, and it was actually quite amusing. Have a blessed day everybody!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I wonder if they make poodle forums?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Kathrynil said:


> I wonder if they make poodle forums?


Yes, they do! I’m a member over there. If this person goes to that forum, they’ll get the exact same responses. Maybe even ones not as nice as us because they’re more touchy about poodle mixes on the Poodle forum. Go figure.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Pytheis said:


> Yes, they do! I’m a member over there. If this person goes to that forum, they’ll get the exact same responses. Maybe even ones not as nice as us because they’re more touchy about poodle mixes on the Poodle forum. Go figure.


You're right, she probably got the best possible answers here. Do you even remember what the original problem was? It was such an interesting thread, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Well, this thread has no question and no title, and apparently no more OP. We tried. It’s unfortunate the title can’t be restored so people can find it again if they are looking to create a mixed litter if only to see how bad an idea it is.

To the OP who intentionally misrepresented what I said, if she is still reading, a good breeder knows the what they are getting because they understand what they are putting together, but each dog is also an individual and within that litter there will be ranges.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Kathrynil said:


> You're right, she probably got the best possible answers here. Do you even remember what the original problem was? It was such an interesting thread, I thought I'd ask.


She has a female GSD with a very good temperament that has been bred a few times before. She wants to cross that female with a poodle for the dog’s final litter so they can have a dog with a good temperament and personality that can live in the house without triggering their allergies. She asked if anyone here has successfully cross bred. Her dogs are farm dogs.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> She has a female GSD with a very good temperament that has been bred a few times before. She wants to cross that female with a poodle for the dog’s final litter so they can have a dog with a good temperament and personality that can live in the house without triggering their allergies. She asked if anyone here has successfully cross bred. Her dogs are farm dogs.


And she couldn't just get a poodle...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Kathrynil, that was, of course, suggested to her several times...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Kathrynil said:


> And she couldn't just get a poodle...


Apparently not, because the German Shepherd had the good personality.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> Kathrynil, that was, of course, suggested to her several times...


So I read. Well, what are ya gonna do...?


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> Apparently not, because the German Shepherd had the good personality.


Poodles are intelligent and very good dogs! I don't understand it. Oh well.


----------

